# Happy Birthday Stan



## Marco (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Stan. Have a good one!


----------



## Heather (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Check in sometime, Stan, hope all is well with you.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2007)

Happy Birthdays! get more orchids!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2007)

Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 21, 2007)

Happy birthday, Stan. Birthday translated into 'orchidense' means a day to get more orchids.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 21, 2007)

Happy birthday Stan


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 21, 2007)

Have a great birthday!:clap:


----------



## nyorchids (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks everyone! i dont stop here often but got a happy birthday email so i decided to drop in. i dont grow orchids anymore but still think they are great! i am concentrating on my frogs. thanks to everyone who remembers me and do miss you wonderful people! and rick lockwood if you see this please email me at [email protected] i have some frog things to talk to you about. also heather dont know where in mass you live but i will be in Turners Falls, Massachusetts this weekend! getting a hotel sat night and going to black jungle on sunday! let me know if it is close enough for coffee


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 21, 2007)

don't grow orchids anymore Have a happy!!


----------



## L I Jane (Mar 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Stan!!!You are missed.


----------



## Heather (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Stan, 

sorry I won't be able to meet you this weekend - I am moving so will be down in RI but maybe the next time you are up this way! We do miss you around here, thanks for the pop in!


----------

